
Microsoft Office 14 screenshots - pclark
http://arstechnica.com/journals/microsoft.ars/2009/01/15/leaked-first-office-14-screenshots
======
physcab
I'm sure this has been said a few million times, but I absolutely hate the new
MS Office. I consider myself to be pretty intelligent, but it took me about 20
minutes to find the new XY-Scatter and about 10 minutes to find the spell
checker. I hadn't been that confused since I learned how to ride a bike.

------
cadalac
I'm personally not much of an MS Application fan. I like things that are
simple, clean, and fast. Like chrome or this website. I always find MS stuff
rather larger than it should be and a little bulky.

------
pclark
so glad Visio is getting some additional love. Please don't totally ruin a
very handy app!

